# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  QUINUA EN LAMBAYEQUE (Illimo) x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

## kscastaneda

Buen día, comparto la experiencia en Quinua especificamente de un cliente de Illimo paso a paso, incluyendo las problemáticas presentadas y las soluciones que les damos.  foto0158.jpg
El terreno era virgen, quitamos los troncos, nivelamos y encajonamos para poder regar y luego surcar.  foto0169.jpgfoto0170.jpgfoto0175.jpg
Se debe corregir las cabeceras de surco y efectuar un riego de enseño para marcar el nivel de humedad el mismo que nos va guiar la altura para el planchado de cama para luego sembrar. IMG_20140717_074021.jpg
Antes de sembrar debemos preparar la semilla para una buena germinación nosotros mezclamos 500g de Biofertil Mar + 500 ml de MicroNative cada 25 kg de semilla. Esto lo dejamos orear y mezclamos con arena en la proporción de 6 kg de arena x 1kg de semilla.Temas similares: TODO MAIZ x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! QUINUA PROPUESTA TECNICA (by Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! GANADERIA Y TECNOLOGIA EM (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! ARROZ ¿Innovamos? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------


## kscastaneda

Archivo adjunto 5150Archivo adjunto 5151Archivo adjunto 5152
La arena debe de ser tamizada si es que se va sembrar con botellas; posteriormente se siembra, se riega y a los 3 días las plantitas ya comienzan a germinar como se ve en la foto. Archivo adjunto 5153Archivo adjunto 5154
Deben de hacer el planchado por lo menos donde va ir la semilla para que la germinación sea uniforme; consideren tambien que luego de esto deben de rayar con palana para colocar la semilla a chorro; luego con la misma palana lo tapan; hicimos pruebas con ramitas pero esto bota la semilla al surco de riego y demora mucho; mejor resultado tuvimos con la palana. La ultima foto que ven corresponde al 18 de julio 2014; la siembra lo hicimos a partir del 5 de julio 2014.

----------


## kscastaneda

Dependiendo de las condiciones de sus campos; los riegos deben de ser frecuentes y ligeros al menos en los arcillo arenosos.

----------


## kscastaneda

El día 18 de Julio hicimos una aplicación con Biobreak 100 ml/cil +  Zetamin plus 500 ml/cil y estos son los resultados al día de hoy. 
(no puedo adjuntar más fotos; pero pueden verlas en mi facebook)  https://www.facebook.com/pages/Biofe...26899214032493

----------


## kscastaneda

Alerta : esta atacando mildiu en Lambayeque debido a las condiciones climaticas de humedad y punto de rocio; nosotros ya aplicamos Biobreak 100 ml/cil + Galben 750gr/cil + Biofoton defense 500 ml/cil.

----------


## kscastaneda

20140718_103634.jpgDSC_0009.jpgDSC_0262.jpg
18 de Julio 2014 // 04 agosto // 18 agosto 2014. 
Se le aplicó : 
Suelo :
* Compost 8 ton/ha.
* 12 tierraverde/ha. 
Foliarmente :
* Biobreak 100 ml/cil.
* MicroNative 500 ml/cil.
* Zetamin 500 ml/cil.
* Biofermentos 5 lt/cil.
Se le dió 3 aplicaciones. 
En esta semana le hemos puesto el 20/08/14 recien fertilizante sintetico solamente 8 bolsas de nitrato de amonio para 4 hás.

----------


## dakarlo

Estimado, que variedsd de quinua es? Y donde puedo conseguir el precio de los productos y localización en Ica. Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día Dakarlo, trabajamos Inia Salcedo, Real Blanca y Sajama; en Pisco e Ica trabajamos los insumos con Abel Echevarría su rpm es #945070732. 
Estamos en contacto.

----------


## kscastaneda

Así esta la quinúa al día de hoy. Archivo adjunto 5235Archivo adjunto 5236

----------


## dakarlo

Hola estimado, te consulto por el producto biofoton defense; en tu propuesta tecnica la 1era aplicacion con este producto es entre 2 a 3 lt y mantener despues con 1 lt cada 30 dias. Pregunta: Es efectivo contra mildiu y chupadera seguir este procedimiento, pues el temor esta que con HR° alta se propague mas rapido cosa que sucede en Ica con las variedades de salcedo inia que desde que empieza a emerger es atacada por esta enfermedad. A la vez te pediria porfavor si puedes proponer  un programa fitosanitario y de fertilización para poder plasmarlo en el costo de producción.Saludos y Agradezco tu atención

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Dakarlo, 
Biofoton es un bioestimulante con propiedades protectoras y defensivas pues esta enriquecido con dioxido de silicio; incrementa los niveles de peroxidasa, antioxidantes y sistesis de capsidiol que es un tipo de fitoalexina. 
Ojo, no es un fungicida es un bioestimulante con propiedades protectoras por la sistensis de capsidiol y defensivas porque degrada la pared celular de los hongos. 
Se debe usar de manera preventiva y puede acompañarlo con los fungicidas posteriormente para reforzar su actividad. 
En quinua la presión de la enfermedad milidu es fuerte no podemos erradicarla solo controlarla y mantenerla a raya. 
El metalaxyl es uno de los ingredientes activos que mejor respuesta me ha dado para el control solo tener en cuenta el periodod de carecia o ultimo día de aplicación a cosecha. 
No he tenido problemas de muerte por enfermedades fungicas radiculares pues tomamos las medidas preventivas del caso en su oportunidad. 
Referente a un plan de nutrición : 
Solo hemos aplicado Zetamin plus y Biofoton defense como productos comerciales y Biofermentos + Microorganismos capturados y producidos in-situ. 
Referente a plan de fertilización : 
En el campo solo hemos puesto el compost producido a partir de residuos de cosecha de caña y cachaza y como fertilización sintetica solamente hemos puesto 2 bolsas de nitrogeno/ha. 
Tengo otro campo en Ferreñafe donde si estamos empleando 100% fertilización sintetica y bajo riego tecnificado en los proximos días subiré la experiencia. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## ivancix

Ing Carlos, buenas tardes, nosotros estamos usando Benzomil y Semevin, son recomendados estso productos para las semillas?, gracias por la informacion.

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día Ivancix; Benzomil = Benomyl fungicida de amplio espectro para problemas fungicos radiculares y Semevin = Thiodicarb es un insecticida para el tratamiento de semilla. No hay ningún problema. En mi caso no uso insecticida para el tratamiento de semilla pues eso depende de las evaluaciones; lo que si prevengo es las enfermedades fungosas. 
A todos del foro tengo un pdf del manejo detallado de mi quinua si estan interesados que les envie me pueden escribir a biofertil@live.com ; se los envio por e-mail pues pesa 12 mb. 
A también tengo un amigo que esta acopiando quinua interesados enviar fecha de cosecha, cantidad en TM y datos personales a mi e-mail solo productores del departamento de Lambayeque y cercanos a este (Chepen, etc). 
Saludos,

----------

